# Nicolai Tandem XTB



## wolfi_1 (12. August 2007)

Hi !

Wer von euch fährt so was oder kennt jemanden der das Teil hat ?
Welche Gabeln wurden da verbaut ?

lg
Wolfgang


----------



## Falco Mille (21. August 2007)

Hallo Wolfgang,

hier wirst Du vermutlich niemanden finden, der ein Tandem fährt. Tandem Rahmen sind auch immer Maßrahmen. Es gibt keine einheitlichen Größen. Auf alle Fälle sollte ein Tandem mit einer sehr stabilen Gabel gefahren werden, da sie die beschleunigte Masse von zwei Menschen aushalten muss. Offizielle Hersteller-Freigaben gibt es gar nicht. Es sollte mindestens eine Downhill- oder Freeride-taugliche Gabel sein, keine All Mountain oder Enduro Gabeln. 

Grüße, Falco


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schlammdiva (21. August 2007)

... die Cannondale Moto Fr hat eine Freigabe für Tandembetrieb. Es gibt ein extra Federkit für Tandem.
Glaube nur, die Gabel gibt es nicht mehr.


----------



## wolfi_1 (21. August 2007)

Falco Mille schrieb:


> Hallo Wolfgang,
> 
> hier wirst Du vermutlich niemanden finden, der ein Tandem fährt. Tandem Rahmen sind auch immer Maßrahmen. Es gibt keine einheitlichen Größen. Auf alle Fälle sollte ein Tandem mit einer sehr stabilen Gabel gefahren werden, da sie die beschleunigte Masse von zwei Menschen aushalten muss. Offizielle Hersteller-Freigaben gibt es gar nicht. Es sollte mindestens eine Downhill- oder Freeride-taugliche Gabel sein, keine All Mountain oder Enduro Gabeln.
> 
> Grüße, Falco



Das war mir schon klar ... es würde auch bei mir ne Sonderanfertigung :

Hab jetzt folgende Alternativen für das XTB Tandem :
a) Auf 130-150 mm runtergetravelte Doppelbrücke (Aber darf ich an diesen Rahmen sowas montieren ?)
b) Meine Pike 426 mit Stahlschaft und extraharter Feder bei 100mm Federweg.
c) Eine MZ 66 mit 1.5er Schaft / Runtergetravelt
d) MZ Dirt Jumper mit Steckachse

Das komische Teil von C'dale kommt schon aus Prinzip nicht in Betracht.

Wieviele Tandems (Gefedert / Ungefedert) haben eure Hallen bislang verlassen ?

lg
Wolfgang


----------



## Falco Mille (22. August 2007)

Da es keine fixe Geometrie gibt und wir den Rahmen gemäß der Gabellänge und der Geometrievorgaben des Kunden bauen, ist die Gabellänge kein Problem. Wir würden zur Dopelbrücke oder der 66 raten.

Maximal haben wir in den letzten Jahren 10 Tandems gebaut. Die meisten auf Helius Basis, ich glaube, 2 XTB Tandems bisher.

Grüße, Falco


----------



## wolfi_1 (22. August 2007)

Falco Mille schrieb:


> Da es keine fixe Geometrie gibt und wir den Rahmen gemäß der Gabellänge und der Geometrievorgaben des Kunden bauen, ist die Gabellänge kein Problem. Wir würden zur Dopelbrücke oder der 66 raten.
> 
> Maximal haben wir in den letzten Jahren 10 Tandems gebaut. Die meisten auf Helius Basis, ich glaube, 2 XTB Tandems bisher.
> 
> Grüße, Falco



Hallo Falco,

hätte als Alternativen noch 
- Rockshox Domain U-Turn 1.5
  Bei Einstellung auf 120 mm Federweg und mit extraharten Federn
- Rockshox Boxxer Ride U-Turn Doppelbrücke
  Bei Einstellung auf 135 mm Federweg und mit extraharten Federn.

Sehe momentan die Domain in der Auswahl vorne, da Einzelbrücke und 1.5 bei gemäßigtem Federweg. Standrohre aus Stahl sollten für Tandem auch nicht schlecht sein ...
Wie ist deine Meinung dazu ?

Zu den gebauten Helius Tandems :
Wie sind eure Erfahrungen mit den Hinterbau Lagern ?
Hält das auf Dauer auch so gut wie auf den normalen Bikes ?
Verbaut Ihr da stärkere Lager ?

lg
Wolfgang


----------



## wolfi_1 (24. August 2007)

Noch ne Info bezüglich Tandem Starrgabeln :

- Gleiss hat den Rahmenbau eingestellt
- Agresti baut auch Tandem Stahlgabeln mit Einbauhöhe nach Maß (45-50 cm kein Problem) für Disc mit 1.5er Gabelschaftrohr für ca. 300 EUR.

Federgabeln :
- Marzocchi hat derzeit keine Gabel mit Tandemfreigabe.
(Weder DJ1, 66 noch 888 sind freigegeben lt. Cosmicsports)

lg
Wolfgang


----------



## Tillninjo (25. August 2007)

hab zufällig noch ein bild eines nicolai tandems in meiner sammlung gefunden.

ist aber weder ein xtb, noch helius.  
es ist....  nunja, brutal   würde auf nucleon-verschnitt tippen.

das bild müsste aus dem "zeig was du hast" thread sein, hoffe der besitzer hat nichts dagegen, sonst bitte melden, dann nehm ich das bild wieder rauss:







aber was ich eigentlich damit zeigen wollte, ist, dass hier zum beispiel die shiver dc gabel nicht so extra hoch aufbaut, aber wie falco schon gesagt hat, wird ja eh alles so wie man will zusammengebrutzelt.

edit: habe gerade beim googlen eine interessante seite gefunden, wo einer eine liste gefederter tandems auflistet, er hat zufällig auch das selbe bild, welches ich oben schon gepostet hab. http://www.sudibe.de/fullyfotos.html

hier das auch noch, ist wohl ein nucleon. fette maschine!


----------



## 7 Zwerge (25. August 2007)

Über Geld soll man ja nicht reden -> aber aus Interesse:

Was kostet so ein Tandemrahmen? Speziell das Nucleon-Tandem?


----------



## Ostwandlager (8. Oktober 2007)

servus,
falls noch nicht zu spät, www.radlrasti.de fahren so ein ding und kennen sich super aus.
Gruß Klaus


----------



## Falco Mille (9. Oktober 2007)

Wir können leider keine pauschalen Freigaben für Federgabeln erteilen, das können nur die Gabelhersteller. Frag am besten bei SRAM oder deren Vertrieb Hartje an, ob die denken, dass eine Domain für ein Tandem ok ist. Auf alle Fälle gilt: Je stabiler so besser. Den Federweg zu reduzieren macht Sinn, da dadurch der Hebel der Gabel verkürzt und die eingeleitete Kraft verringert wird. Die Lagerungen, die wir bei Tandems verbauen, sind die gleichen wie in der Serie. Wir haben mit diesen Lagern auch im Tandembetrieb gute Erfahrungen gemacht. Preise: XTB Tandem: 2666 EUR, Helius Tandem: 3692 EUR. Das Nucleon Tandem können wir leider nicht mehr anbieten.

Grüße, Falco


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## superkraft (14. Januar 2019)

Hallo ins Forum! 
Ich weiß, dass der Thread recht alt ist, aber ich finde ihn interessant.
Jetzt sind schon mehr als 11 Jahre seit dem letzten Eintrag vergangen.
Ich brauche eine "neue" bzw. gebrauchte gute Federgabel für mein MTB Tandem. 
Was würdet Ihr empfehlen?  
Was war und ist für 26 Zoll sehr stabil, und verfügt genügend harte Federn? 
Würde mich über Vorschläge freuen!


----------



## Ferkelmann (14. Januar 2019)

Irgendeine Doppelbrücke, wie damals empfohlen?
Luftdämpfung.. da bist Du hinsichtlich Vorspannung flexibel.

Wenn es unbedingt eine mit Federn sein solll, ich hätte eine weiße Fox 40 Coil abzugeben


----------



## aka (14. Januar 2019)

Z.b. Steiner Design, hat Tandemfreigabe.
https://www.steinerdesign.net/produkte/gabeln .
Wir fahren eine rock shox Domain auf 115mm getravelt, finde ich gut stabil aber die Feder ist zu weich.


----------



## guru39 (15. Januar 2019)

superkraft schrieb:


> Hallo ins Forum!
> Ich weiß, dass der Thread recht alt ist, aber ich finde ihn interessant.
> Jetzt sind schon mehr als 11 Jahre seit dem letzten Eintrag vergangen.
> Ich brauche eine "neue" bzw. gebrauchte gute Federgabel für mein MTB Tandem.
> ...



Es wäre hilfreich zu wissen welches Tandem du fährst.


----------



## superkraft (15. Januar 2019)

Danke für die schnellen Antworten  !!!
Ich fahre ein älteres MTB Tandem aus 2002. Es hat eine Marzocchi Bomber Z3 Gabel.


----------



## superkraft (15. Januar 2019)

Wenn ich das richtig verstehe sind Gabeln gut, die :
+ großen Steuerrohrdurchmesser haben  (idealerweise 1,5 Zoll durchgängig)
+ großen Standrohrdurchmesser >32 mm 

+ Entweder hohen sehr Luftdruck aushalten, oder sehr steife Federn besitzen.
+ deren Federweg relativ klein ist  80 - 120 mm 
+ Eventuell sogar eine Doppelbrücke haben ....

Ich möchte nicht so viel Geld ausgeben max. (80-120E), deshalb wäre etwas gebrauchtes ideal.  
An die Rock Shox Domain hatte ich auch schon gedacht - danke nochmal @aka !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aka (15. Januar 2019)

Bei deinem Rahmen passt vermutlich nur eine Gabel mit 1 1/8 Zoll Steuerrohr. 
Das schränkt die Auswahl schon Mal stark ein (aktuelle sind meistens  "tapered").
Bei dem Budget würde ich nach einer starrgabel schauen.
Btw, hier bist du im Nicolai Forum, in der Galerie gibt es einen Tandem Thread, da bist du mit der Frage besser aufgehoben bzw.  Da lesen mehr Kundige mit.
https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/zeigt-her-euere-tandems.426895/page-109#post-15668662


----------



## superkraft (15. Januar 2019)

Oh, entschuldigt bitte, dass ich ins falsche Forum schreibe. 
@aka - Danke!


----------

